# T-5 8000k



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Is there any bulbs for t-5 HO fixtures that are in the 8000k range. currently I have 2 ge starcoats and 2 sunpaq 10000k bulbs. The ge starcoats look to white for 6500k which I dont really mind but combined with the 10000k bulbs the overal color comes off a little blue instead of ending up somewhere inbetween. I am learning firsthand how useless kelvin is in determining how a bulb will appear so when I say 8000k I mean looks kind of pinkish instead of bluish and maybe a little greenish. I guess I am a little spoiled since there are so many 65w cf bulbs to choose from but if I cant find any bulbs that I described then I will probably go with 4 ge starcoats.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I switched my lighting from 8000k T-8's to 4x54 HO GE starcoats. I don't like the color spectrum on them alone. They make the tank appear much more yellow and really washed out some of the cool colors of my driftwood. I was thinking of trying some 10000K bulbs mixed with them, but after reading this, I may not. I've heard some mixed reviews of the AM Planta bulbs that are here in the U.S. too, so I'm nervous about those.

It will be nice when we can get more choices of color spectrum for T-5's. Wish GE would catch on and develop a 9325K for them. Or even a nice 8000K.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

The sunpaq may be bluer than other 10000k bulbs. FWIW the sunpaq is blue and the ge is a little yellow. I know this should give off a green feel but it doesnt. I just think it needs more red or something. I was considering the planta as well but after reading that post about it I will definetly avoid it. The combo just doesnt look right.

Its all a matter of personal opinion. I guess I want everthying on my new tank to be a perfect as I can find and afford
.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I use this one Narva 076 Nature superb 54 W T5 it is quite pinkish (I'm not sure if this is available in the US though), i have this together with AM 10000K and i think that the overall is nice.
I will take a photo of it later today and post on my blog (about 10 hours from now).


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I just tried out 4 ge star coats and I do like it more than the mix of bulbs. I am still interested in something in the 8000k range to replace or supplement the ge to get the look I desire. Thanks for the suggestion NE but I dont think that is available in th US. It seems like you Europeans have far superior selections of t5 HO bulbs.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I hope you will find something you like.
I think the selection in Europe / Sweden is quit poor as well, but as long as this combo works i'm glad.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

I Don't know if is avaible in the USA but the Osram skywhite is a 8000K triphosphore that exists in T8 format and in T5 HO format
http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/skywhite.pdf









Excuse me for my bad English.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Where did you get that chart I looked at the link and the chart given there is far yellower than the chart you posted. I will look into this since 8000k is what I am looking for but if it is really that yellow I dont think thats for me. The peak in the light color looks to occur at about the same place in nm but it is yellow on one and red on the other. Am I missing something.

I am curious if you have experience with this bulb. I have looked around for certain kelvin bulbs but noticed this was not that effective, since a wide mixture of colors can achieve ~8000k. I would appreciate a photo for reference if you have one. 

I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't have this bulb.
But I expect that this bulb produce a bright white light not yellow or pink.
I found the chart I posted on the on-line Osram catalog where i found only the T8 version of this bulb.
http://catalog.myosram.com
This Chart is different than the chart in the PDF I linked.... I don't know which one should be trusted.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe this is a new color temperature from Osram. Any experience using it for a planted tank would be greatly appreciated. Lumen output for the Osram T-5s are also somewhat lower than the GEs.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed the lower output. I have know problem with this since I have 4*54w bulbs over my 60g. I wish I could see this bulb before trying it. Thanks for the suggestion. I dont think I am willing to test it since I have a limited budget and dont want to waste money on a bulb that might not be what I am looking for.

I guess I will have to deal with these colors or find go for these osram bulbs. I think I will wait until my current bulbs need replacing, unless I know for sure they are what I want.


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

I have Skyblue bulb but I didn't put it into my lighting tank hood. It has typical blue color and looks very unnaturally.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i have the t5 arcadia pro plant - 7500K , great bulb but expensive


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Is the sky blue bulb the same as the sky white. If not do you have expereince with the sky white or just the skyblue. 

Do you have a picture of a tank with the arcadia 7500k. I dont think I can get arcadia very easily in the US but I will look around.


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

Take a look here:

http://www.aqva-light.pl/shop.php?UID_c=2b96fbfc745c&UID_p=390edd10dd88&UID=52be4d287436

This is SkyBlue color.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Skyblue seems an attinic bulb (for salt water tank)








It is not an 8000K bulb and it's not like the skywhite

Regards


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah I read It was. I kind of gave up. I will continue to look but It seems I will just have to wait until they are available in the US. To bad.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Another Bulb that I don't know if is avaible in the USA is the JBL SOLAR ULTRA NATUR that is a T5 9000K full spectrum, high CRI bulb.
http://www.jbl.de/uk/downloads/uk_solar_light.pdf


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

That sounds like something I would be interested in but I cant seem to find it online for sale in the US. I can only find it on European sights, and foreign ebays. I am too cheap to import a couple of bulbs that will probably break on the way anyways. 

Do you have a link to a place in the US that sells this bulb? I have seen many jbl products but not this one. I need the 54w one so I included that in my search this could have narrowed it down too much. I will look around. I appreciate all of the help. I just wish someone in the US knew where to find one. All of the replies have been from people in foreign countries. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You might try our sponsor Aquaessentials. He's in the UK and will ship to the USA. Perhaps he could order some of these bulbs for you?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Aaron. I think I will just wait for the bulbs to burn out or after a year or two before buying any more. I have 6 bulbs right now for a 4*54w fixture. I think I will just wait if I have to get them from outside the country. I dont really have the money to waist replacing the 6 bulbs I already have.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

8000K would look blueish and not pinkish.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you seen the GE bulb 9325k or something like that its quite pink. I dont really need a pink bulb I want a white bulb that has a more prominent red. The mixture of colors equals a kelvin. I think that chart is way over simplified since my 6700k is in no way blue it is quite green.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, the bulb itself looks pinkish but it casts a blue hue in the tank. Only 67 CRI, too.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldnt want straight 9325k or 8000k I would maybe go 50/50 with the starcoats.


----------

